# DE calipers? what are they off of?



## Mk3 ABA (Jun 17, 2010)

hey guys i bought a mk2 jetta vr swap and the engine is from a 95 gti supposidly, the front brakes that it has on it have DE stamped on the caliper? what exactly is DE? I know that in the mk3 bently it has 2 different types of brakes for mk3 vrs, the ate and girlling. the reason im asking is because they bolt up and fit good but the outer pad sticks about a 1/4 below the outer face of the rotor so it wears a crazy groove into it, the steering knuckles have DE stamped on them as well i measured the rotors and they are 11", and the brake lines that are on it are way too long so im wondering if they are mk3 or what?. Because it seems like the rotors are too small for the calipers, 

it still has 4 lug,

what can i do, or what do i have to change to make it right


----------



## pavwjetta (Jun 27, 2010)

my 96 glx came with ate 54 DE calipers and use 11.3inch rotors.

The early vr6's had 280mm rotors, the late vr6's have 288mm rotors.

Maybe some how you have 280 rotors on calipers made for 288mm rotors.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mk3 ABA said:


> hey guys i bought a mk2 jetta vr swap and the engine is from a 95 gti supposidly, the front brakes that it has on it have DE stamped on the caliper? what exactly is DE? I know that in the mk3 bently it has 2 different types of brakes for mk3 vrs, the ate and girlling. the reason im asking is because they bolt up and fit good but the outer pad sticks about a 1/4 below the outer face of the rotor so it wears a crazy groove into it, the steering knuckles have DE stamped on them as well i measured the rotors and they are 11", and the brake lines that are on it are way too long so im wondering if they are mk3 or what?. Because it seems like the rotors are too small for the calipers,
> 
> it still has 4 lug,
> 
> what can i do, or what do i have to change to make it right


Someone stuck ATE DE 11.3" calipers on the car with the wrong rotors (the ATE DE calipers were used on 976 and newer MKIIIs with VR6 engine). The rotors are 11" four bolt rotors from a 90-21 VW Corrado G60 or some Passat models. 

The easiest way to correct the problem is to get a set of Girling 54 11" calipers and caliper carriers from a 90-91 Corrado G60. Some 92-94 Passats also use the same 11" four bolt rotors, and Girling 54 11" calipers and carriers.

Early Corrado VR6, Golf GTI VR6, and Jetta VR6 cars with 5-bolt rotors use the same calipers, BUT the caliper carriers are different, and while you could use them, the brake pads will contact the rotors at a different angle to center of the axle, than if you used the correct caliper carriers.


----------



## Mk3 ABA (Jun 17, 2010)

okay thank you very much.....i couldnt use early mk3 vr6 calipers that are for a 11" rotor?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mk3 ABA said:


> okay thank you very much.....i couldnt use early mk3 vr6 calipers that are for a 11" rotor?


Did you read my last (entire) post? This was answered.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

germancarnut51 said:


> Someone stuck ATE DE 11.3" calipers on the car with the wrong rotors (the ATE DE calipers were used on 976 and newer MKIIIs with VR6 engine). The rotors are 11" four bolt rotors from a 90-21 VW Corrado G60 or some Passat models.
> 
> The easiest way to correct the problem is to get a set of Girling 54 11" calipers and caliper carriers from a 90-91 Corrado G60. Some 92-94 Passats also use the same 11" four bolt rotors, and Girling 54 11" calipers and carriers.
> 
> Early Corrado VR6, Golf GTI VR6, and Jetta VR6 cars with 5-bolt rotors use the same calipers, BUT the caliper carriers are different, and while you could use them, the brake pads will contact the rotors at a different angle to center of the axle, than if you used the correct caliper carriers.


Why can't you just buy the correct 288mm rotors? They do make them in a 4x100 bolt pattern. I have them on my 95 Golf.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

OddJobb said:


> Why can't you just buy the correct 288mm rotors? They do make them in a 4x100 bolt pattern. I have them on my 95 Golf.


Maybe the OP doesn't want to spend the $300 that a set of Techtonics custom 4-bolt 11.3" rotors would cost?

A pair of good, used, Corrado Girling 54 11.0" calipers and carriers will cost the OP much less money ($100-$125).


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

germancarnut51 said:


> Maybe the OP doesn't want to spend the $300 that a set of Techtonics custom 4-bolt 11.3" rotors would cost?
> 
> A pair of good, used, Corrado Girling 54 11.0" calipers and carriers will cost the OP much less money ($100-$125).


I didn't, and wouldn't pay $300 for the Techtonics.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

OddJobb said:


> I didn't, and wouldn't pay $300 for the Techtonics.



Okay, so where did you buy 4-bolt, 4 X 100, 11.3" rotors that will mount on ABA spindles and work with DE calipers and caliper carriers for less than $300 (including the brake pads)?


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Mk3 ABA said:


> okay thank you very much.....i couldnt use early mk3 vr6 calipers that are for a 11" rotor?


I've run the 280mm 4bolt calipers on 5 bolt cars and vice versa . The offset of the hat on the 5 and 4 bolt rotors is different but the way the mounting tabs are cast on the spindle compensates for the difference . I was not aware you could get 288 mm 4 bolt rotors with the correct offset , that is cool


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Anyone have a part #or app for that 288 mm 4 bolt rotor?


----------



## Mk3 ABA (Jun 17, 2010)

techtonics sells a pad and rotor kit 11.3" 4x100 for $375


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

germancarnut51 said:


> Okay, so where did you buy 4-bolt, 4 X 100, 11.3" rotors that will mount on ABA spindles and work with DE calipers and caliper carriers for less than $300 (including the brake pads)?


I bought them from BFI. There's one caveat I forgot to think of, however. They won't sell you a set unless you purchased the brake upgrade kit and have the documentation to prove it. So, yes, I guess the only option would be to downgrade (unless you have a friend that can buy a set for you).


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Mk3 ABA said:


> techtonics sells a pad and rotor kit 11.3" 4x100 for $375


Actually, its $275, which isn't that bad when you factor in the pads. But good to know that they do sell them.

http://www.techtonicstuning.com/mai...d=1269&zenid=0f31c506867cf37aebf2639e94bc2b19


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

Mk3 ABA said:


> techtonics sells a pad and rotor kit 11.3" 4x100 for $375


I was hoping to source it through an aft market supplier I deal with . And I'm in Canada , so shipping,duties and brokerage fees will turn 275 into 375-400 easy. 

So , hopefully someone knows what application comes with this rotor stock


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

rallyedude said:


> I was hoping to source it through an aft market supplier I deal with . And I'm in Canada , so shipping,duties and brokerage fees will turn 275 into 375-400 easy.
> 
> So , hopefully someone knows what application comes with this rotor stock


There isn't any stock VW that came with 4-bolt 11.3 brake calipers and rotors.

That's why it's a "custom" rotor from Techtonics sells.

If you don't want to spend the money for the correct rotors and the import fees, why not look for someone who sells Techtonics Products in Canada, OR convert to 11" brake calipers?


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I was figuring maybe they were a rotor from a different market or line(seat/skoda) . 280 mm rotors are fine I just like the cool factor of 288 mm 4 bolt rotors . I think Seat does a 312mm 4 bolt rotor for use with Porsche caliper , you could run a TT 225 ft caliper carrier with that rotor


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Older Audi models would be your best bet. I think a 1995 A6 had 288 mm rotors in 4x100.


----------



## rallyedude (Feb 22, 2003)

I doubt 4x100 288 but as long as hat offset is correct a redrill to 4x100 would be no problem. Good idea


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

I searched various websites and it also looks like older Saab 93s have 288 mm rotors with 4x100 bolt pattern. I'm not sure about hub size, so this may be another shot worth trying.


----------

